
Show HN: Userstyles themes for Hacker News - Kovah
https://kovah.me/en/some-fresh-themes-to-spice-up-hacker-news/
======
Kovah
PS: I built the three themes as quick and dirty solutions to make HN look a
little bit better. This means the styles may be incomplete or break some parts
of the site.

